# Moderators



## David Pence (May 5, 2005)

This has been 'a long time a-coming.' We need to sort out who moderates which category.

Currently, we have the ten sections listed below. Nine of these are active, and the 'Mathom House' category serves as the archive.


*News, Announcements, Site Management Discussions*
*Member News, Announcements*
*The Works of J.R.R. Tolkien*
*The Halls of Tolkienology*
*General Discussions on Tolkien's Works*
*New Line Cinema's 'LOTR' Trilogy ... and Beyond*
*Middle-earth RPG (Role Playing Games)*
*TTF Projects*
*Flotsam and Jetsam*
*Mathom House*
I think the best course of action would be to start from a clean slate. Current moderators of course would be at the top of the list, while those who would like to move on can be replaced by members expressing interesting in taking on their tasks.

I think the best course of action would be to start from a clean slate. Current moderators of course would be at the top of the list, while any moderator who would like to move on can be replaced by qualified members expressing an interesting in taking on their tasks.

So, let's start by going through each category one at a time, and decide who will moderate that category, then move on to the next.

The first two are easy.

*'News, Announcements, Site Management Discussions'*
Moderated by: _Site administrators, 'super' moderator(s)_.
*
'Member News, Announcements'*
Moderated by: _Site administrators, 'super' moderator(s)_.

The first category to sort out then will be ... *'The Works of J.R.R. Tolkien'*

Current moderators are _Arien, Beron, Eledhwen, Gothmog, Ithrynluin, and Rangerdave_.

So, let's discuss if there are any alterations needed to this list?


----------



## Arvedui (May 6, 2005)

> Current moderators are Arien, Beron, Eledhwen, Gothmog, Ithrynluin, and Rangerdave.


I for one cannot find any flaws in the list of available mods you already have at hand. Brilliant bunch they are.


----------

